# Haskap



## Ang (Jul 16, 2016)

My haskap bushes are loaded with berries and I hate the taste of them fresh picked. Has anyone made wine with them? Any recipes would be appreciated!
I don't like to eat fresh rhubarb either so I thought I'd ask rather than waste such beautiful fruit!
Thanks!


----------



## salcoco (Jul 16, 2016)

http://www.fruit.usask.ca/Documents/Haskap/Haskap Wine.pdf

try this site good discussion and recipe.


----------



## Ang (Jul 16, 2016)

Oh wow. Thanks!


----------



## dorfie (Jul 17, 2016)

haskaps make a great wine! Mine are still too young to bear fruit, but I have been able to try some. rhubarb also makes a great wine, never let any fruit you have go to waste!


----------



## davemo (Jul 21, 2016)

I to have 4 bushes i planted 1.5 yrs ago. To early but i am anticipating trying them to see if they do indeed taste similar to a blueberry and to make wine with them


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Aug 3, 2016)

I've discovered that some varieties of haskap have much better flavor than others. I have _Tundra, Cinderella_ & _Aurora_; _Aurora_ has, by far, the best flavor of all three. The other two aren't bad, just not as good. Also, 3 varieties make for much more genetic diversity, better pollination & better harvest.
Regards, GF.


----------



## AkTom (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm hoping I get some haskap bushes next year. A couple of blueberries too. Even though there's "millions" of bushes about an Bukhara drive. I think haskaps will be sweet. They even grow in Alaska.


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 13, 2016)

While we're on the subject of Haskap berries, I planted 9 bushes this spring, they did really well all summer, but in early Sept. they started losing their leaves! Is this normal as they are an early fruiting plant? Or have mine developed some fungus or disease of some sort? Dale.


----------



## cintipam (Oct 13, 2016)

It all depends where you live. I am in Cincinnati Oh. If you live in Canada, you are on schedule. if you live in florida, you have a problem.

Pam in cinti


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Oct 16, 2016)

knifemaker said:


> While we're on the subject of Haskap berries, I planted 9 bushes this spring, they did really well all summer, but in early Sept. they started losing their leaves! Is this normal as they are an early fruiting plant? Or have mine developed some fungus or disease of some sort? Dale.



Sounds normal to me, Haskap are deciduous & therefore lose their leaves in autumn. They usually turn yellow, then brown & fall; often they fall while still yellow. Sounds like normal Haskap life cycle to me.

As far as disease goes, many varieties of Haskap are susceptible to powdery/downy mildew, which can cause the leaves to turn yellow and/or brown too, but there will also be a sort of pale, whitish, powdery looking substance on the leaf & often the leaf will curl, sort of rolling up on itself (not always); though there are several other things (like insects) that can cause leaf rolling.

This time of year though, it's most likely just the normal cycle, NOT an infection. Just to be on the safe side, after all the leaves fall, rake them out from under/around the bushes & dispose of them. If there really is an infection, it will survive in fallen leaf matter & reinfect the new leaves in spring. Also, control any aphids; they're vectors for powdery/downy mildew, meaning they carry & spread the disease. You could use Malathion insecticide, which works well, or if you'd rather avoid toxic chemicals, use ladybugs. Ladybugs & their larva love to eat aphids & other pest insects, so do Green Lacewing larva. You can usually find containers of live ladybugs at your local lawn & garden center or hardware store; if not, you can always get them & many other beneficial insects online from here:
http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/beneficial-insects-organisms

Just keep an eye on the leaves in spring & summer for any whitish powdery/fuzzy looking stuff on the leaves, if you find any, it might be some form of powdery/downy mildew. I've had it on my Haskap bushes & Virginia Creeper, I treated both with Bicarb & while it took 2 applications, they're both just fine. I used this:
http://www.montereylawngarden.com/p...&240000p=e2a54fa8-fbf9-4861-86fd-83e2ef0162ca

I think your best bet right now is to proceed as if your plants are just fine. Let the leaves fall like they're supposed to, then rake up those leaves & dispose of them. Then come spring & summer, just keep an eye on the leaves.
Hope that helps, regards, GF.


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 16, 2016)

knifemaker said:


> While we're on the subject of Haskap berries, I planted 9 bushes this spring, they did really well all summer, but in early Sept. they started losing their leaves! Is this normal as they are an early fruiting plant? Or have mine developed some fungus or disease of some sort? Dale.



In addition to what GF has said, I have read that haskaps typically lose their leaves VERY early the first year in the ground, to the point where they look dead. But they aren't. This was definitely my experience. And powdery mildew is a big problem for me too.


----------



## knifemaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the help, and advice guys, it's greatly appreciated.


----------

